# Dunkeleisen verhütten



## Thorward (3. Mai 2007)

Hi zusammen,
ich hab mal ne frage: wo kann ich lernen dunkeleisen zu verhütten? 
und was benötige ich an material (z.B. gold für den schmied damit er es mir beibringt)? 
Danke im vorraus

Thorward


----------



## Molk (3. Mai 2007)

Lernen kannst du es bei Gloom'rel in den Blackrocktiefen. Er will dafür 20 Goldbarren, 10 Echtsilberbarren und 2 Sternrubine.


----------



## Thorward (3. Mai 2007)

vielen dank und wo genau finde ich Gloom´rel in den tiefen?


----------



## Centekhor (3. Mai 2007)

In der Halle mit den 7 Zwergen (Geister) ... vor der Abzweigung MC/Lyzeum ^^


----------



## Thorward (4. Mai 2007)

herzlichen dank. werd mein glück dann mal versuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valkum (4. Mai 2007)

bevor du diesen q machst um es zu lernen solltest du schon sehr viel gefarmt haben damit es sich lohnt.


----------



## Molk (4. Mai 2007)

Man sollte auch bedenken dass Dunkeleisen nicht mehr den Stellenwert hat, den es früher mal hatte. Wenn man ohnehin durch die Blackrocktiefen zieht, ist es sicherlich ganz nett die Fähigkeit mitzunehmen, aber ansonsten ist es relativ nutzlos geworden. Man verdient damit kein Gold mehr und die Items die man am schwarzen Amboss bauen kann, sind im Vergleich zu den Items in der Scherbenwelt auch nicht mehr den Aufwand wert.


----------



## asspick (4. Mai 2007)

jep, seh ich genauso. man braucht für einen barren 8 erze. in der zeit hat man warscheinlich mehr als das dreifache an teufelseisen und adamanit gesammelt.


----------



## xxHellfirexx (4. Mai 2008)

Thorward schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> ich hab mal ne frage: wo kann ich lernen dunkeleisen zu verhütten?
> und was benötige ich an material (z.B. gold für den schmied damit er es mir beibringt)?
> Danke im vorraus
> ...


Verhütten kann man in BRT erlernen bei einem der siebenZwerge. Diese Dinge als Geschenk mitnehmen:

Geschenke:
20 x Goldbarren,
10 x Echtsilberbarren,
02 x Sternrubin

*Quelle:* http://wow.buffed.de/?i=11371


----------

